# Question regarding the required documents for German work permit.



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I have an other question... 

Under the list of required documents for a work permit in Germany (http : // www . uk.diplo.de/Vertretung/unitedkingdom/en/07/Visa/7Working-in-Germany/Non-EU.html]German Missions in the United Kingdom - Work permits for Non-EU nationals), it says 'proof of employment or student status in the UK'.

What does it mean? Are you required to already be working in the UK in order to get a work permit? Or be a student at present?

I can understand them not wanting to give a work permit to any random person, but I don't see the necessity of already working in the UK to getting a work permit in Germany, as I already have a job offer there. Indeed, I am moving in order to take up said job. 

Am I misunderstanding something? (I am a University graduate, but I am no longer studying. Does that count towards something?)

Cheers.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have an other question...
> 
> ...


They want to see that you are a legal resident of the UK (not a visitor, for example) and eligible to apply from the UK instead of your home country.

Are you under a Tier 4 visa?

How long is that still valid?

Are you officially still enrolled at your uni?


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

I have settlement status in the UK, so I am very much a legal resident. I have lived in the UK for over 10 years, went to school, Uni etc. 

I am no longer enrolled at the Uni. i graduated and found a 2 year post in Germany. That's why I am moving there for that duration.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> I have settlement status in the UK, so I am very much a legal resident. I have lived in the UK for over 10 years, went to school, Uni etc.
> 
> I am no longer enrolled at the Uni. i graduated and found a 2 year post in Germany. That's why I am moving there for that duration.



Then I would think they want to see proof of your ILR.


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

ALKB said:


> Then I would think they want to see proof of your ILR.


Fair enough. I was going to send a copy of my residence permit anyway ( a few extra documents can't hurt, the way I figure. If if they are not needed, they can simply ignore it).

Do you think it is appropriate for me to ring them up and ask whether they need 'proof of employment or student status in the UK', or if they are only interested in the reason I am applying from the UK, rather than my native country?

Sorry to ask so many questions. I just don't want things to get delayed for silly reasons, if I can avoid it.

Cheers.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> Fair enough. I was going to send a copy of my residence permit anyway ( a few extra documents can't hurt, the way I figure. If if they are not needed, they can simply ignore it).
> 
> Do you think it is appropriate for me to ring them up and ask whether they need 'proof of employment or student status in the UK', or if they are only interested in the reason I am applying from the UK, rather than my native country?
> 
> ...


I think calling or emailing the Embassy would be a good idea.


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you very much for your help and support. 

Cheers.


----------

